# ادخلوا ورحبوا بالمشرفة الفاضلة مهندسة عبير



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 يناير 2010)

*الأخت الفاضلة عبير مبروك الاشراف وانه تكليف اكثر من انه تشريف اعانكى الله عليه
واهلا بك فى كوكبة مشرفى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ونتمنى ان يزيد العطاء فالوصول للقمة صعب ولكن الأصعب هو الحفاظ عليها





*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا م عبد الناصر علي تهنئتك التي اسعدتني


----------



## جاسر (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالتوفيق والسداد إن شاء الله 

تحاياي


----------



## أحمد رأفت (5 يناير 2010)

مــــــــــبروك مهندسة عبـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## إلى فلسطين (6 يناير 2010)

مبروك مهندسة عبير صاحبة المواضيع المتميزة , تستحقين الإشراف عن جدارة , وفقك الله لما تحبين


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك للأخت الفاضلة عبير اسعدني أن تكوني مشرفة وتستاهلي 
فكل مواضيعكي مفيدة وقيمة 
كل التمنيات لك بالصحة والعافية الدائمة


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 يناير 2010)

المشرفة الفاضلة المهندسة عبير​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أعمالك العديدة المتميزة جعلتك مشرفة لهذا القسم ​ألف ألف مبروك ، ​وإننا نهنئ أنفسنا .. ومبروك علينا وجودك مشرفة.​وأتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح​د.أحمد زكي ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يناير 2010)

مبرووك مهندسة عبير


----------

